# is the pull up any special?



## gonado_telo (Dec 22, 2018)

I noticed veins when doing pull ups, must be a good exercise. Just bought one of those things you hang onto the door. What does a pull up really do, does it stretch the torso to appear longer or what?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2018)

Not sure if srs


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 22, 2018)

I've heard good reviews on these.
Really stretches the torso.

9 out of 10 inquisitors recommend:


----------



## Pizza Party (Dec 22, 2018)

gonado_telo said:


> I noticed veins when doing pull ups, must be a good exercise. Just bought one of those things you hang onto the door. What does a pull up really do, does it stretch the torso to appear longer or what?



Do you even crossfit?


----------



## November Ajax (Dec 22, 2018)

Pizza Party said:


> Do you even crossfit?



I think you meant to say "do you even _not _crossfit?"


----------



## Merlin (Dec 23, 2018)

Bruh..... google what pull ups work haha. Or think "what muscles feel fatigued when I do a lot of them" they work back, bi, rear delts, core etc. Assuming you are doing them correctly.


----------



## Viduus (Dec 23, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> I've heard good reviews on these.
> Really stretches the torso.
> 
> 9 out of 10 inquisitors recommend:
> ...



Problem here is shoulder impingement. Hands should be in front of the head and not behind. This is from the 80s...


----------



## Elivo (Dec 23, 2018)

Damn I really hope this is an attempt at trolling


----------



## Beezy (Dec 23, 2018)

gonado_telo said:


> I noticed veins when doing pull ups, must be a good exercise. Just bought one of those things you hang onto the door. What does a pull up really do, does it stretch the torso to appear longer or what?



Overrated! 
Just like deadlifts, bench pressing (barbell AND dumbbell) and squats. 

You should be doing full body workouts with bands only.


----------



## stanley (Dec 23, 2018)

I have a bar in every door way. I love and swear by the bar .oh yes


----------



## Jin (Dec 23, 2018)

stanley said:


> I have a bar in every door way. I love and swear by the bar .oh yes



Just a wee pump.


----------



## stanley (Dec 23, 2018)

Jin said:


> Just a wee pump.


oh aye just in case one needs a wee pump ..


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 23, 2018)

Hey....I need a wee pump!!! Lmao


----------



## stanley (Dec 23, 2018)

wers ma passport .oh yes .
jin stop crying ..
iam the chosen one haha


----------



## Beezy (Dec 23, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> I've heard good reviews on these.
> Really stretches the torso.
> 
> 9 out of 10 inquisitors recommend:
> ...



Jennerator just PMed me that she has one of these in her basement. 
Also, she added, “The next time you’re on the west coast...”


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 23, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Jennerator just PMed me that she has one of these in her basement.
> Also, she added, “The next time you’re on the west coast...”



lmfao...I almost want to be stretched that much....:32 (19):


----------



## Beezy (Dec 23, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> lmfao...I almost want to be stretched that much....:32 (19):



Just say the word...


----------



## stanley (Dec 23, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Just say the word...



OI iam packing my ak47 now .PISS OFF breezy .stay away from my cat flap ..ok 

lmao


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 23, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Just say the word...




hahahahaha...will do!


----------



## Beezy (Dec 23, 2018)

stanley said:


> OI iam packing my ak47 now .PISS OFF breezy .stay away from my cat flap ..ok
> 
> lmao



Haha!
Somehow I believe you. I hereby concede.


----------



## stanley (Dec 23, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> hahahahaha...will do!


thanks a bunch just kick a man in his nuts while he is down ….
had enough 
iam going back to jin .
away with you and judas.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 23, 2018)

stanley said:


> thanks a bunch just kick a man in his nuts while he is down ….
> had enough
> iam going back to jin .
> away with you and judas.



damn......slammed!!! Ok....let me know how good Jin is!!!! LOL


----------



## stanley (Dec 23, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> damn......slammed!!! Ok....let me know how good Jin is!!!! LOL


I meant to say FD ..iam in trouble now ...oh yes


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 23, 2018)

stanley said:


> I meant to say FD ..iam in trouble now ...oh yes



hahahahaha....I’d have to see a pic of FD to see which is better!!!!


----------



## Jin (Dec 23, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> hahahahaha....I’d have to see a pic of FD to see which is better!!!!



Do you like twinks or bears?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 24, 2018)

Jin said:


> Do you like twinks or bears?



hmmmmmm....hard question but........


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 24, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> hmmmmmm....hard question but........



Pssst - say both!


----------



## HijackedMyself (Dec 24, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not sure if srs



  
_Build a man a fire, and he'll be warm for a day. Set a man on fire, and he'll be warm for the rest of his life._



Teach our newbies mate.


----------

